# The devil's logic



## Blueridge Believer (Apr 21, 2008)

(Brooks "Precious Remedies Against Satan's Devices")

"Shall we continue in sin, that grace may abound?" 
Romans 6:1

To argue from God's mercy to sinful liberty--is the devil's
logic--and such logicians do ever walk as upon a mine of 
gunpowder ready to be blown up! No such soul can ever 
avert or avoid the wrath of God. This is wickedness at the 
height--for a man to be very bad, because God is very good!
There is not a worse spirit than this in hell. Ah, Lord, does 
not wrath, yes, the greatest wrath--lie at this man's door? 
Are not the strongest chains of darkness prepared for such 
a soul? To sin against mercy is bestial; no, it is worse!

To render good for evil is divine.

To render good for good is human.

To render evil for evil is brutish.

But to render evil for good is devilish!

There is nothing in the world that renders a man more 
unlike a Christian, and more like Satan--than to argue 
from God's mercy to sinful liberty; from divine goodness 
to licentiousness. This is devilish logic, and in whomever 
you find it, you may write, 'This soul is lost!'

A man may as truly say, 'the sea burns', or 'the fire cools'
--as that God's free grace and mercy should make a truly 
gracious soul to live wickedly. 

"Shall we continue in sin, that grace may abound? 
God forbid! How shall we who are dead to sin, live
any longer therein?" Romans 6:1, 2


----------

